# Question regarding Cap losses & gains



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm doing my taxes for myself for the 1st time using SimpleTax

Do I have to record in SimpleTax software every single trade that I made? Or can I just record my total gains, and my total losses, which would only use 1 line in their software.

I keep track of every trade I make but just jot it down with pen and paper, I really don't want to have to write out all those trades in SimpleTax. Of course I'll keep them handy incase the tax man needs to see them.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

As long as the calculations are accurate for a particular investment ... putting the totals in a single line has been reported to be fine by other posters.

Now that I'm using software ... I prefer to record the individual transactions so that I can follow what happened easily if I need to review it a few years later. 
That said ... my top number of transactions so far is five or six for one stock in one year so it's not a lot. Come to think of it .... most of the time the only transaction is to sell all or part.


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!

I'd have to put in about 50 trades, hence my hesitation. 

I'll just put the total in the single line, and I'll keep my own pen & paper records for myself for future reference or any possible audit.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have used simple tax for 2 years now
you just report your gains or losses for a stock over the year
no need to do each trade

i am very good about maintaining all my trades here and recommend it, it is free and will give you your gains or losses: adjustedcostbase.ca


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> i have used simple tax for 2 years now
> *you just report your gains or losses for a stock over the year*
> no need to do each trade
> 
> i am very good about maintaining all my trades here and recommend it, it is free and will give you your gains or losses: adjustedcostbase.ca


Do you mean your gains and losses in total for all stocks, rather than "a stock"? I traded many, many different stocks, but I just want to put in 3 figures- my adjusted cost basis, my proceeds, and my cap gain(loss).


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

CRA does ask for "Name" of the investment on Schedule 3, part 3 - which implies IMO that the most one can consolidate is by number of individual stocks that were sold at least once that tax year.

So for say eighty trades which belong to two stocks ... the trades can be rolled up in one's notes so Schedule 3 has two line items, one for each stock that reports the final capital gain (or loss).


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> CRA does ask for "Name" of the investment on Schedule 3, part 3 - which implies IMO that the most one can consolidate is by number of individual stocks that were sold at least once that tax year.
> 
> ...



Looking at the returns that my accountant has done in prior years, he had just written "T.D Waterhouse" and just used 1 line to show either a gain or a loss. I've always given him a complete rundown of all my trades (sometimes pages worth), but it appears he simplified it to just the one line. 

hmmm what to do....


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

one line per stock name showing the gain or loss for that stock ...
it's easy to input assuming you have the data collected
adjustedcostbase.ca allows you to download an excel spreadsheet which easily shows the losses and gains

TD Bank ..... $567.00
Encana ..... $390.00
Potash ..... ($350.00)

you enter the data one line at a time and then simple tax will do the calc and place it on the right line in your return


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

So I just added 10 lines worth of trades just to see what it would look like when finalized (SimpleTax allows you to "review" your return as you're doing it), and in the review process it condensed it to just 1-line & 2-boxes (box 31 & 32). In the "name of fund/stock" box all that's written is "this able lists totals only".

I'm thinking it's a waste of my time to report every single trade in the software if the final document isn't even going to show it. It may be that they send the CRA an added page that I'm just not aware of? Or when I actually finalize it Schedule 3, part 3 is actually going to show 50 or so lines?

For those of you that do put in every single trade, does the completed return that actually goes to the CRA show every one of those trades?


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> one line per stock name showing the gain or loss for that stock ...
> it's easy to input assuming you have the data collected
> adjustedcostbase.ca allows you to download an excel spreadsheet which easily shows the losses and gains
> 
> ...


ya but does the CRA even see those individual trades? I guess I'm just being lazy, but i've already written down every one of my trades and calculated my Cap losses for the year, it would be way easier for me to just write that total in the Simpletax software than to add 50 or more lines worth of stock trades, especially if Simpletax just simplifies it to one line anyway.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Alrighty, got the info I needed.

SimpleTax-
"You can put everything on one line as long as you have a detailed breakdown in your records. The CRA doesn't get the individual lines through NETFILE."


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Canuck said:


> ya but does the CRA even see those individual trades? I guess I'm just being lazy, but i've already written down every one of my trades and calculated my Cap losses for the year, it would be way easier for me to just write that total in the Simpletax software than to add 50 or more lines worth of stock trades, especially if Simpletax just simplifies it to one line anyway.


Your broker is required to send a summary of every trade to the CRA (a copy is also sent to you). I prepare my schedule from the year-end summaries which are provided by my brokers.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Canuck said:


> Looking at the returns that my accountant has done in prior years, he had just written "T.D Waterhouse" and just used 1 line to show either a gain or a loss. I've always given him a complete rundown of all my trades (sometimes pages worth), but it appears he simplified it to just the one line.
> 
> hmmm what to do....


Interesting ... though I expect CRA is far more likely to trust that the accountant has been double checking than a DIY type like you or me.




Canuck said:


> So I just added 10 lines worth of trades just to see what it would look like when finalized (SimpleTax allows you to "review" your return as you're doing it), and in the review process it condensed it to just 1-line & 2-boxes (box 31 & 32). In the "name of fund/stock" box all that's written is "this able lists totals only" ...


The "Review Process" may be skipping things.

I haven't used SimpleTax ... but when I printed tax forms to mail off to CRA from uFile or a spreadsheet, I recall that when I entered five lines for five different stocks (where the trade count was eight), the printed form included the five lines. Now that I'm eFiling - I can't be sure but I suspect the data will match what's one the forms.

If I get a chance, I'll check what uFile's review process shows.



Cheers


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

In UFile, it lists all the individual stocks on schedule 3.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

lets get some clarity here ..

trade is defined as every time you buy or sell a stock
capital gain or loss is the net total (gain or loss) for *each* stock for the year

you don't need to input your trades

you should put in an itemized list of the sum total for each stock whether gain or loss
my example earlier was designed to show the net for the year of each stock even if the stock had 10 "trades"

you can't just lump all equities onto 1 line and say $2500.00 gain for all stocks for example
you need to show each stock on a line


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> lets get some clarity here ..
> 
> trade is defined as every time you buy or sell a stock
> capital gain or loss is the net total (gain or loss) for *each* stock for the year
> ...


I don't think so fatcat, my accountant never put in all my trades, and according to Simpletax it's not necessary (and according to a whole slew of answers I've found online.)

The only info the CRA is going to get, regardless of how many lines i put in, is a figure in 2 boxes (I believe box 31 and 32 in schedule 3).

read this thread
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...Aggregate-totals-2)-trading-vs-investing-T123


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, I'd itemize every trade for my accountant. I'd give him a list of every stock i traded and whether it was a gain or loss. I never wrote or said "I bought 400 shares at $25 costing $10,000 and sold for $12,000, giving me a $2000 gain" I would just simply write "Enbridge- $2000 gain". 

My accountant just took the total gains and the total losses and put in either a gain or a loss on my return.

So I may have traded 100's of thousands of dollars worth of trades but only had $30,000 cap gains, and $25,000 cap loss leaving me with a $5000 capital gain on the year. Those were the only 3 numbers that he put in.

What I'm realizing know, is that he should have put in my entire ACB and my entire Proceeds and I should have given him the proper ACB & proceeds. EX- $230,000 ACB - $225,000 Proceeds = $5,000 capital gain. Yet the CRA has never questioned even one of my returns. weird.

Of course the end result would have been the same (gain $5000), and that may be why it was never questioned


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> lets get some clarity here ..
> 
> trade is defined as every time you buy or sell a stock
> capital gain or loss is the net total (gain or loss) for *each* stock for the year
> ...


sorry i think i misunderstood you in my previous post, I realize that you are saying that every trade doesn't have to be recorded. But what do you mean by "you should put in an itemized list of the sum total for each stock whether gain or loss" ? is that not the same as inputing all your trades, which you said you don't have to do?


maybe if you could clarify-

what would you write in Simpletax if you bought 400 shares of Enbridge for $25 and sold 400 shares of Enbridge for $30? 
You have to write something in "ACB", "proceeds" and "gain(loss)".

And assume that you traded about 50 more companies (all different companies) throughout the year


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^

In UFile or a tax spreadsheet, for your Enbridge example on the schedule 3, part 3 form,
going across the columns from #1 to #5.

Under the "Number", 400
Under "Name of Fund/corp", Enbridge
Under "Year of Acquisition", the year of the first buy - say 2011
Under "Proceeds", what I was paid ... for this case 400 x $30 = $12,000
Under "Adjusted Cost Base", the total cost for the number of shares sold ... in this case, $10,010 [ i.e. (400 x $25) + $10 buy commission ]
Under "Outlays & Expenses", the sell commission - if any ... say $10.
Under "Gain or (loss) column 2 - columns 3 and 4)" ... $1980 [ i.e. $12000 - $10,010 - $10 ].


If there's been three rounds of the one stock, Enbridge bought/sold ... then it's the total for each column being entered.
The number part might get a big strange.


I'll have to check if lines 131 and 132 can be entered into the software as a single number.
From what Simpletax is saying and your accountant was doing ... this should be possible.




Canuck said:


> ... And assume that you traded about 50 more companies (all different companies) throughout the year


Then instead of one line for Enbridge, there would be 50 lines, one for each stock giving the totals for the whatever happened to that stock for the year. For example, buy/sell RIM three times - one RIM line.


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> ^^^
> 
> In UFile or a tax spreadsheet, for your Enbridge example on the schedule 3, part 3 form,
> going across the columns from #1 to #5.
> ...


Thanks Eclectic12, I appreciate you taking the time to respond!

It appears that maybe Simpletax doesn't send to CRA the same amount of info as Ufile? My understanding (stemming from my communications with the developers of Simpletax) is that my completed tax return that they send through their site will only have two boxes showing all my capital gains info. One box showing my ACB of all my transactions, and the other box showing my capital loss(gain).

I'd actually feel more comfortable with the CRA having all the records in as much detail as possible (as i have written down with pen on paper), but "again" feel hesitant to have to transfer all this info to Simpletax if it doesn't even get to them anyway through their software....if that makes sense?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Canuck said:


> Thanks Eclectic12, I appreciate you taking the time to respond!


No problem.




Canuck said:


> It appears that maybe Simpletax doesn't send to CRA the same amount of info as Ufile?


Hmmm ... maybe ... if Simpletax allows one to print the official tax return, including schedule 3 - then the full columns & totals will show up. Same for the tax spreadsheet I used in the past ... the difference is that the spreadsheet only supports printing the full form where uFile will allow the choice of printing the full form or eFiling from your computer to CRA.

uFile installs on your computer and interacts with the software update server as well as CRA's web site. 

I'd expect Simpletax to be doing an eFile transmission behind the scenes (i.e. the web site acts as a combination of computer/software) but I don't know.




Canuck said:


> ... My understanding (stemming from my communications with the developers of Simpletax) is that my completed tax return that they send through their site will only have two boxes showing all my capital gains info. One box showing my ACB of all my transactions, and the other box showing my capital loss(gain) ...


Weird ... if it's boiled down two numbers - I would have expected it would match the Schedule 3, part 3 form which has line 131 "Total Proceeds" plus line 132 "Gain (or loss)".




Canuck said:


> ...I'd actually feel more comfortable with the CRA having all the records in as much detail as possible (as i have written down with pen on paper), but "again" feel hesitant to have to transfer all this info to Simpletax if it doesn't even get to them anyway through their software....if that makes sense?


If they say they don't send it and provide an easier way to put the two values in .... that's the way to go. 
Of course that puts the onus on you to make sure you keep copies of the details so that should CRA ask for it a couple of years down the road - you aren't scrambling trying to figure out from partial info what was done. 

Anytime I've had to deal with them, detailed info with the offer of supporting documentation keeps everyone on task and speeds up the process of CRA agreeing with me. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

"Weird ... if it's boiled down two numbers - I would have expected it would match the Schedule 3, part 3 form which has line 131 "Total Proceeds" plus line 132 "Gain (or loss)".
Ya sorry you're right, it's Proceeds in the one box and Gain/loss in the other!

And yes I do keep detailed records of every stock that I trade, and I keep them all on file. I just do it the old fashioned way I may look into that software that Fatcat suggested, but I have a feeling it may not work on my Apple computer

Thanks for your help! It's all a little confusing being the 1st time I've done my taxes myself.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

canuck
you enter the gain or loss for each stock for 2014 on a separate line (not the trades, just the end result, gain or loss) as you work and enter data in simple trade

simple tax enters the net total (of all gains and losses) onto your tax return as a single figure for publicly traded shares as a net capital gain or loss

there are lines for different gains or losses, i sold part of my stamp collection and reported a gain on a separate line
for personal use property, this is what you submit to the cra

simple tax, *separately* will give a printout of *their forms*, which *will show* each stock itemized on a seperate line and the appropriate gain or loss for your records

does that help ?

i like simple tax and will be back again this year


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> canuck
> you enter the gain or loss for each stock for 2014 on a separate line (not the trades, just the end result, gain or loss) as you work and enter data in simple trade
> 
> simple tax enters the net total (of all gains and losses) onto your tax return as a single figure for publicly traded shares as a net capital gain or loss
> ...



The only way for me to put a gain/loss is if I enter "proceeds" & "ACB", so in theory I am entering every "trade" and not just the end result. That's assuming I fill out a line for every single trade I made.

EX- Type- Company Name - ACB - Proceeds - Gain
Stock - Enbridge - $20,000 - $25,000 - $5000
Stock - Telus - $30,000 - $35,000 - $5000
Etc......


What I've been told is O.k to do, and would be easier for me (using the same numbers above)

Type - Company Name - ACb - Proceeds - Gain
Stocks - T.D Waterhouse - $50,000 - $60,000 - $10,000


It may be that you mean I don't have to enter the amount of shares and the cost per share (1000 shares of Enbridge at $20 a share) when you say "you don't have to enter the trades"?


----------



## tenoclock (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Canuck, 

You do not need to report the gain or loss on every trade on your schedule 3. 

Just total the Proceeds of Disposition and Adjusted cost base for all the securities sold and report the gain or loss on one line.

If CRA requires a detailed breakdown, they will ask for it. Usually they do not. 

Also, your broker reports every disposition of security to the CRA with the amount of proceeds. However they do not *always* report the ACB because ACB calculations are tricky. 


Source: I am a CA, and work on these things every day


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

a made up example:

01-10-2015 suncor buy 100 shares @ 50.00 per share = $5000.00 = a trade
01-23-2015 suncor buy 50 shares @ 60.00 per share = $3000.00 = a trade
01-27-2015 suncor sell 150 shares @ 70.00 per share = $10500.00 = a trade
capital gain = $2500.00 = a capital gain (or loss) = this is what is entered on the simple tax worksheet, not each trade above

the sum total gain or loss of ALL stocks is what simple tax enters on your tax form on a single line

simple tax gives you for your records an itemized list on one line each of the gain or loss or each stock (not each trade)


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

ok i opened up simple tax and input 2 made-up stocks each of which had 2 trades, a single buy and a single sell, commision was 9.99 for each trade

you add all your trades and enter the proceeds and the acb (the cost) and your commisons and simple tax calculates the gain or loss and then adds all of them together and inputs the total gain or loss on your tax return and *spits out an itemized table showing each stock for your records*

View attachment 3458


in my previous example above the proceeds would show $10500.00 and the acb would show $8000.00 and there were 3 trades at 9.99 each so the outlay would show $29.97 = the net gain would be $2500.00 - $29.97 = $2470.03


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

tenoclock said:


> Hi Canuck,
> 
> You do not need to report the gain or loss on every trade on your schedule 3.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tenoclock

While I have you here

My accountant would only list the total of my gains (in procceds) and total of my losses (in ACB) giving me my Loss/gain. So I may have traded 50 stocks with an ACB of $170,000, but He'd only write what my actual gains/losses were. I usually try to offset any gains with a loss to be as close to even as possible, so inevitably his numbers would be very low, if that makes sense?

ACB 10,000 - Proceeds $5000 = Cap gain $5000 

That's what he's always written on my returns, rather than - ACB $170,000 - Proceeds $175,000 = Cap gain $5000

It's never been questioned in the past, but going forward & now that I'm doing it myself, I want to make sure that I do it properly. I think reporting the larger numbers is the way to go?


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> ok i opened up simple tax and input 2 made-up stocks each of which had 2 trades, a single buy and a single sell, commision was 9.99 for each trade
> 
> you add all your trades and enter the proceeds and the acb (the cost) and your commisons and simple tax calculates the gain or loss and then adds all of them together and inputs the total gain or loss on your tax return and *spits out an itemized table showing each stock for your records*
> 
> ...


Gotcha! being that I don't need Simpletax to "spit out an itemized table for MY records", as I already have my own written records, I'm just going to put in the one line a total of all my ACB & Proceeds for all my trades combined.


----------



## tenoclock (Jan 23, 2015)

That's a novel way of reporting, but it could be because the statements you give your accountant would not mention the ACB but only the proceeds and gains (many brokers have this format) so he just reports the gain less the loss to arrive at the final total gain/loss for the year. I personally would not do this, but it makes sense when there are 100's of trades and its a big hassle to add all the proceeds and ACB. 

At the end of the day, as long as your total realized gains/loss for the year is reported correctly, it's fine - because the tax is based on that. The accountant is just saving his time, and therefore your money, by not spending more time on totaling and entering everything which eventually will make no real difference in your tax liability.

Also, you can let CRA ask you for the breakdown of the gains/losses, rather than you spending all that time trying to report the breakdown.. because usually CRA won't ask for it unless they have selected you for review. The only exception to this will be if you are getting a big refund and you don't want to hold it up in case CRA reviews.. in that case you can go ahead and report everything line by line..


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Canuck said:


> Gotcha! being that I don't need Simpletax to "spit out an itemized table for MY records", as I already have my own written records, I'm just going to put in the one line a total of all my ACB & Proceeds for all my trades combined.


perfectly fine ... i like to have the printout and find that if i download from adjustedcostbase.ca, it can all be entered pretty quickly line by line ... i do like simpletax


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

tenoclock said:


> That's a novel way of reporting, but it could be because the statements you give your accountant would not mention the ACB but only the proceeds and gains (many brokers have this format) so he just reports the gain less the loss to arrive at the final total gain/loss for the year. I personally would not do this, but it makes sense when there are 100's of trades and its a big hassle to add all the proceeds and ACB.
> 
> At the end of the day, as long as your total realized gains/loss for the year is reported correctly, it's fine - because the tax is based on that. The accountant is just saving his time, and therefore your money, by not spending more time on totaling and entering everything which eventually will make no real difference in your tax liability.
> 
> Also, you can let CRA ask you for the breakdown of the gains/losses, rather than you spending all that time trying to report the breakdown.. because usually CRA won't ask for it unless they have selected you for review. The only exception to this will be if you are getting a big refund and you don't want to hold it up in case CRA reviews.. in that case you can go ahead and report everything line by line..


Thank you! 
and I was partially responsible for my accountant doing it that way, as I did not give him my ACB's, only the proceeds and gains. I guess his responsibility would have been to tell me that I should probably be reporting my total ACB. Over 10 years of doing it that way, and he never said a word and the CRA has never questioned it! Going forward I'm going to do it the way you're suggesting.


----------



## tenoclock (Jan 23, 2015)

I am sure your accountant has more experience with CRA than me (I'm only 26 and been working in tax for five years). But never in all these years have I seen CRA bother asking how the gains are reported with respect to securities traded on the stock exchange. So as long as the final gain/loss is correctly reported (as that's the one you will get taxed on), then you are good to go


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Canuck said:


> ... My accountant would only list the total of my gains (in procceds) and total of my losses (in ACB) giving me my Loss/gain. So I may have traded 50 stocks with an ACB of $170,000, but He'd only write what my actual gains/losses were ...


I don't understand this ... but then again, I don't get a T5008 "Return of Securities Transactions" from my broker.
All I get is the annual trading summary and the relevant T3 and T5 forms for the cash paid out.




Canuck said:


> ... I usually try to offset any gains with a loss to be as close to even as possible, so inevitably his numbers would be very low, if that makes sense?


The offset gains with losses makes sense. 

The gains numbers consistently low would concern me - this means you have almost as many losses as gains so I can't help but wonder why you bother when the net effect is not a gain.

Paying the least amount of taxes isn't a bad thing as it means your wealth is growing ... constantly paying little means there's lots of losses and little progress is being made.




Canuck said:


> ... ACB 10,000 - Proceeds $5000 = Cap gain $5000
> That's what he's always written on my returns, rather than - ACB $170,000 - Proceeds $175,000 = Cap gain $5000


If these are truly ACB and Proceeds ... as I understand it, this would be a Capital Loss of $5K ... not a gain. The cost (i.e. ACB) is bigger than what you received (i.e. the Proceeds).

Either the labels are wrong or being used differently (maybe the T5008?) ... or the gains & losses being reported are being reversed.




Canuck said:


> ... It's never been questioned in the past, but going forward & now that I'm doing it myself, I want to make sure that I do it properly. I think reporting the larger numbers is the way to go?


I'd worry about the correct useage (i.e. cost being cost) and correct numbers ... then let the chips fall where they may. 
As I say ... getting ahead while paying the least amount of taxes is not a bad thing, IMO.


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

"If these are truly ACB and Proceeds ... as I understand it, this would be a Capital Loss of $5K ... not a gain. The cost (i.e. ACB) is bigger than what you received (i.e. the Proceeds)."
woops, you're right, I mixed up the numbers in the top example.

I'm a long term holder of dividend paying companies, but "for fun" I also make approx 50 trades a year, playing with less than 5% of money that I have invested (cash sitting in Waterhouse). For the most part, my small fun trades usually provide me with a gain, and I offset that gain at the end of the year by selling a long term holding that I've lost money on. 
Ive had a pretty great 5 years or so and if I were to liquidate everything my Capital gains would be large, and inevitably my tax bill. I'll have to address that at some time, but I'm thinking there will be other years where it makes more sense to do so, maybe a year when I have no T4, or a year when a possible rental property may be sold at a loss etc...
The companies that I hold are long term holdings for me, and I don't really want to sell them (although I trim a few at times), so it wouldn't make sense for me to sell them & pay Cap gains on them, and then inevitably just buy them back, just to see that I did make money that year.


I'll try and explain the 1st part that you didn't understand.

Say I just traded 2 stocks, 
1) Enbridge - ACB - $20,000, proceeds 30,000 = 10,000 Gain
2) Telus - ACB $30,000, Proceeds $25,000 = $5000 Loss

Rather than my accountant recording (as a total on that one line) ACB- $50,000 (total of both those stocks ACB), Proceeds- $55,000 (total of both Enbridge and telus)
He would write - ACB- 5,000 (which is actually just my loss) and Proceeds $10000 (which is actually my gain) 

Either way I'm still reporting a $5000 gain on the year.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Canuck said:


> "If these are truly ACB and Proceeds ... as I understand it, this would be a Capital Loss of $5K ... not a gain. The cost (i.e. ACB) is bigger than what you received (i.e. the Proceeds)."
> woops, you're right, I mixed up the numbers in the top example.
> 
> I'm a long term holder of dividend paying companies, but "for fun" I also make approx 50 trades a year, playing with less than 5% of money that I have invested (cash sitting in Waterhouse). For the most part, my small fun trades usually provide me with a gain, and I offset that gain at the end of the year by selling a long term holding that I've lost money on.
> ...


yes, that works, i suppose the value of line by line is for audit defense (or recalculation) in so far as you have the inputed numbers (on the return) in finer detail


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

... or for understanding as it puts the transactions in the tax return.
Though as I say, I think my high water mark is twelve lines on Schedule 3, section 3 - which is a lot more manageable that 50+. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Does Simpletax keep your old returns on their website?


----------

